# Folding numerous cards question



## niko084 (Oct 18, 2009)

I have a Asus P5N32-E SLI sitting here and I have a spare hard drive and a case on it's way, few more parts I could dedicate it to folding.

Question being to fold on numerous cards, do they need to be in SLI or can I just shove say 3 9600s on it all single and let er rip?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 18, 2009)

No need for SLI, in fact it is easier to set it up not in SLI.  Follow this guide, download the quad-gpu option and delete one of the folders in it.  Remember to set the clients to your name and 50711


----------

